# καληνυχτάκιας



## Theseus (Aug 2, 2017)

From slang.gr, sense 1. I don't understand one or two words or paragraphs, which I have marked in bold. The general sense is that the word means a wannabe stud.

1. καληνυχτάκιας

Γλοιώδης τύπος που ανοίγει / κλείνει πόρτα - *κορδόνι* - τζαμαρία και χαιρετάει κόσμο σε κλαμπ / εστιατόρια / καφετέριες κτλ. Χαιρετίζει γνωστούς και αγνώστους εγκάρδια εάν είναι φιλικός καληνυχτάκιας ή αυστηρά άμα κρύβει ένα αίσθημα βλαχοκατοτερότητας. Ενδύεται συνήθως με δανεικό κουστούμι και αποφεύγει το black light καθώς έχει να το πλύνει από τότε που θυμάται με αποτέλεσμα να «λάμπει» η μασχάλη του σακακιού.

Κύριος ρόλος του να αποχαιρετάει στην έξοδο, εξ ου και η ονομασία του, με αγκαλιά στους άνδρες και φιλιά και πιθανώς θώπευμα μηρού εις τις γυναίκες. Αρέσκεται σε δηλώσεις «μη χαθούμε» και «τα λέμε». Επιβιώνει τις νυχτερινές ώρες κυρίως το ανδρικό φύλο, αλλά έχουν παρατηρηθεί και πολλοί θηλυκοί καληνυχτάκηδες κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας κυρίως σε καφετέριες και μπαρ.

*Μελετάται πιθανή συγγένεια με καθολικούς κληρικούς και κυρίως καρδιναλίους αφού έχει παρατηρηθεί φοβερή ομοιότητα στο ύφος τους. Περίπου σε ποσοστό 83% είναι δυσλεκτικοί καθώς το να βρεις το όνομα σου στη λίστα σωστά ορθογραφικά είναι θέμα τύχης (πχ εάν ονομάζεται κάποιος Αίαντας Πυγμαλίων πιθανώς να μην μπορέσει να τον αναγνώσει στη λίστα*).

*Αντλεί τη δύναμη του από τον μεντεσέ, τυχόν απομάκρυνση του επιδρά καταλυτικά επάνω του*.

Does the comparison with Roman Catholic priests imply that they have special educational needs, like dyslexia & thus are in some way limited as are their sexual needs, like these wannabe studs?

And what does 'drawing one's strength from the hinge mean?!


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Theseus said:


> ...- *κορδόνι* -



A rope barrier found in entrances:






Theseus said:


> And what does 'drawing one's strength from the hinge mean?!



The door hinge next to which the _*greeters *_reside.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2017)

Theseus said:


> *Μελετάται πιθανή συγγένεια με καθολικούς κληρικούς και κυρίως καρδιναλίους αφού έχει παρατηρηθεί φοβερή ομοιότητα στο ύφος τους. Περίπου σε ποσοστό 83% είναι δυσλεκτικοί καθώς το να βρεις το όνομα σου στη λίστα σωστά ορθογραφικά είναι θέμα τύχης (πχ εάν ονομάζεται κάποιος Αίαντας Πυγμαλίων πιθανώς να μην μπορέσει να τον αναγνώσει στη λίστα*).
> 
> *Αντλεί τη δύναμη του από τον μεντεσέ, τυχόν απομάκρυνση του επιδρά καταλυτικά επάνω του*.
> 
> Does the comparison with Roman Catholic priests imply that they have special educational needs, like dyslexia & thus are in some way limited as are their sexual needs, like these wannabe studs?




*με ύφος χιλίων καρδιναλίων*


----------



## Theseus (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks, both. I still don't understand the dyslexia connection with cardinals & the meaning of the phrase τυχόν απομάκρυνση του επιδρά καταλυτικά επάνω του.


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Theseus said:


> ... & the meaning of the phrase τυχόν απομάκρυνση του επιδρά καταλυτικά επάνω του.



That a greeter, since they draw their power from the door hinge, once they leave the door, they're lost without a function, they're nobodies, without a purpose.

Theseus, don't pay too much attention to every word in the definitions found in slang.gr. They are frequently not well-thought-out or well-phrased, and some of them are attempts to show off the writer's witticism and... ahem... coolness, with obscure and dubious results.


Btw, the sense of the wannabe stud mentioned in your first post is actually in a separate entry from the greeter discussed above, for men who hang around women to get some, but they end up getting only a "καληνύχτα" hence the "term" describing them.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for sorting out the confusion, 'Man.i had never heard of a greeter before; perhaps I would know them as doormen. So the comparison with RC cardinals is slang.gr clever-clever stuff. I should have heeded Palαύρα's warning about slang.gr's in-group style of writing.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm having a hard time understanding the role. So, it is a man who stands next to the door in bars, clubs etc. and greets people. So it's a doorman or a bouncer of some sort? I'm afraid the places I go to usually have a woman with a clipboard telling people they can't go in. Anyway, Theseus your definition is in the first sentence (and it's not a very good definition anyway). The rest is filler of no value, written to show off the writer's wit. 

As for the parts you highlighted, Theseus, you need to remember two things: First the expression με ύφος σαράντα καρδιναλίων (or any other number, as the Doctor pointed out), which is used to describe someone who is a poseur. The writer could have said "ο καληνυχτάκιας έχει ύφος σαράντα καρδιναλίων". Instead he wrote: It has not been ascertained whether the greeter is related to certain high ranking Catholic clergy, namely cardinals, with whom he bears a resemblance in deportment. 

The second thing to remember is that dyslexia in current Greek usage has become shorthand for a variety of problems that have no bearing to actual dyslexia (which must be very offensive to dyslexics). So anyone who makes spelling mistakes, has trouble with writing or speaking etc etc may be described as dyslexic by people who should know better. So instead of saying ανορθόγραφος, βραδύγλωσσος, αμόρφωτος ή χαζός they just say δυσλεκτικός. So in the other part that you highlighted the writer mocks the bad spelling of the greeters who apparently misspell names on their list.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks as ever, SBE, for the time & effort taken on my behalf in what must seem to you to be a trivial thread.:) The comments about 'dyslexia' were very helpful. It is a sad truth about education that even now here in the U.K. 'special needs' can be a subject for mockery with those who should know better. I have heard pupils described as 'thick' or, by one teacher of my acquaintance, as 'retarded'.


----------

